

US proposes tighter export rules for computer security tools - romaniv
http://www.itworld.com/article/2925375/security/us-proposes-tighter-export-rules-for-computer-security-tools.html

======
Canada
Essentially the proposal would require anyone selling intrusion detection
systems or exploits to foreign buyers to provide the source code to the
government first.

It sounds like this would not cover free software such as Metasploit and
Snort, but would cover non-public exploits or rules.

Obviously this isn't enforceable on against non-commercial actors, but would
force Wassenaar country based companies to give their proprietary security
tools to their governments for free if they want to sell them outside their
borders.

